# Habistat pulse and habistat mat stat



## beth123 (Apr 7, 2012)

What is the difference between the mat stat and pulse proportional? How come the pulse is more expensive? My heat mat is 12w


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

beth123 said:


> What is the difference between the mat stat and pulse proportional? How come the pulse is more expensive? My heat mat is 12w


A mat stat siply turns off when a certain temperature is reached and on when the temperature falls below a certain point. 
The pulse stat pulses the energy and tries to maintain the temperature at a certain point by doing so. The pulse is microprocessor controlled.


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

The pulse is more suited to bulbs as it sends the current to the bulb in stronger or weaker pulses which means the bulb is not being switched on and off all the time. This would dramatically reduce the life of the bulb.
The mat stat onthe other hand is a simple on / off so when the mat`s probe is at the required temp it just switches off until it cools down. Obviously the peaks and troughs of temperature are much greater with a simple on/off stat than with a more sophisticated pulse stat.
I`m sure others can give you more technical stuff but that`s more or less it.


----------



## Ignis (Dec 18, 2011)

Pulse stats are the top end of the scale, they can usually take heaters up to 600w and are ideal for keeping precise temperatures. 

Mat stats are simple and just cut the power to the mat once the desired temperatures is reached, and turn the juice back on when the temperatures drops. They are absolutely fine for a 12w heat mat.

Edit: Beaten to it.... twice!


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

stevemet said:


> The pulse is more suited to bulbs as it sends the current to the bulb in stronger or weaker pulses which means the bulb is not being switched on and off all the time. This would dramatically reduce the life of the bulb.
> The mat stat onthe other hand is a simple on / off so when the mat`s probe is at the required temp it just switches off until it cools down. Obviously the peaks and troughs of temperature are much greater with a simple on/off stat than with a more sophisticated pulse stat.
> I`m sure others can give you more technical stuff but that`s more or less it.


I think your getting pulse and dimmer confused.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I think your getting pulse and dimmer confused.


agreed, Pulses aren't good with bulbs, ceramic heaters that fit in a bulb holder are fine to use with a pulse though. Dimmers are probably the best all round stat but, unless you get a microclimate B1, have a minimum load of 40w. The B1 has a minimum load of something like 7w so can be used with a heat mat. 
What stat you get depends on what you want it to do and then what you can afford.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

*Stats*

hi it relay depends on what your trying to heat ? 

Mat stat is ok for heat mats up to 100 watts 
pulse stat will run non light admitting mats , cables , ceramic heaters up to 600 watts 
dimmer stat will run light admitting bulbs up to 600 watts by dimming the light it will run to a set temp 

there is other more pro type stats i have one that will run up to 2200 wats has a cooling cycle and min and max temp with alam if the temp drops to low 


Hope that helps 


Paul


----------



## stevemet (Dec 29, 2011)

violentchopper said:


> I think your getting pulse and dimmer confused.


I beg your pardon, I did actually mean ceramic bulb, but did not make myself very clear. I stand corrected:bash:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I use pulse stats for all my leos heat mats, a bit more expensive, but much more accurate


----------



## bluesymbol (Mar 18, 2011)

seconded on the pulse stats and mats - much more steady temp. I use them in all 6 of my leo vivs


----------

